# Is this a virus? FDK and monnierara



## ioperate (May 11, 2022)

I first noticed this last year on the monnierara and now this year on my FDK new growth. Seems to come back regardless of fungicide/pesticide, transplanting, wiping down the backs of the leaves. I can’t see any mites or organisms on the plant, just this damage spread evenly over all the leaves. I would think that with it everywhere on new and old growth I should be seeing something causing it. Has not spread to any other species in the GH. Should I cull these? Looks ugly and I can’t get rid of it so I might as well.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## ioperate (May 11, 2022)

A couple close ups after scrubbing the leaves down


----------



## Cklinger (May 11, 2022)

Kind of reminds me of edema? It's where the plant takes up more water than the leaves can transpire, resulting in bumps/blisters and wet leaves. When you water plays a big role when dealing with edema.


----------



## ioperate (May 11, 2022)

Cklinger said:


> Kind of reminds me of edema? It's where the plant takes up more water than the leaves can transpire, resulting in bumps/blisters and wet leaves. When you water plays a big role when dealing with edema.



That’s interesting Cklinger. i didn’t really give them a winter rest for water, usually once or twice a week. Doesn’t seem to effect the pseudobulbs, just the leaves as they mature.


----------



## Cklinger (May 11, 2022)

ioperate said:


> That’s interesting Cklinger. i didn’t really give them a winter rest for water, usually once or twice a week. Doesn’t seem to effect the pseudobulbs, just the leaves as they mature.


Not sure what your conditions are, but edema can happen in cool temps with high RH. It's cosmetic though, so new growth should be completely normal when corrected.


----------



## Tom-DE (May 24, 2022)

That is monkeypox...stay away from it.


----------

